# Camping on Thanksgiving Holiday



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well looks like we will be rolling again for Thanksgiving Holiday. Plan on going to Ruidoso, New Mexico to pick a new banjo I bought. We don't have a lot of time on this trip but any trip out beats none at all.

Pete, sorry to here about the snow







Even though there has been verry little sun around here it's still camping weather here. Temps mid 70's days low 60 nights.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We'll be at the beach for Thanksgiving. We're going to the Manchester Beach KOA (northern Cal.) for five days. The campground owners deep fry six turkeys and everyone brings a dish to share. It's great fun. On the next night, Santa arrives by tractor and everyone hangs up Christmas lights. Our first time was last year and it was so relaxing we're going again. Of course, my 14-year-old daughter is not so thrilled about spending so much quality time with mom and dad. But she'll survive!
Hope the weather is as nice as it was last year...
sunny sunny sunny


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well it's about time to roll for the Holidays. Put new tires on the P/U and serviced the truck and trailer. About the only thing left to do is wash the rig and load which we will do tomorrow. The weather is looking really good for the trip sunny sunny sunny for all 4 days Yessssssss...














If I don't get to post before we leave Kathy and I wish all of you here at Outbackers.com a Happy and safe Holiday.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!
Be careful driving out there campers! We want a full report when you return. It's the only thing that keeps our minds in Margaritaville!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We're back from our Thanksgiving holiday. Two days of wonderful weather and two days of rain and wind... Lots of rain overnight and the wind made the trailer shake. But YEAH not a hint of a leak anywhere not even around the bed slide which gave us fits when we first got the trailer. 
But the dealer installed one of those gizmos which sprays the inside of the black tank. It seems to have a leak where it enters the tank and so the water drips along the sewer pipe. But otherwise, it sure helps clean the tank easier!!


----------

